# Is any other store doing overnight?



## aer1386 (Jul 1, 2022)

So about 3 weeks ago my store started doing overnight to try and help with excess amount of freight. I was wondering if any other store was doing this? It’s not working, it actually made things so much worse. Just seeing if it was a store decision or corporate.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 1, 2022)

aer1386 said:


> So about 3 weeks ago my store started doing overnight to try and help with excess amount of freight. I was wondering if any other store was doing this? It’s not working, it actually made things so much worse. Just seeing if it was a store decision or corporate.


It’s a district decision.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 1, 2022)

When we were a mess with excess freight our inbound team changed to overnight for a few weeks.  We are better now and they are back to dayside.  Then the TL quit.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 1, 2022)

Our sales volume necessitates an ON process.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 2, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It’s a district decision.


Our store is doing this and it is a mess.

The TL in charge has had any work experience and the TMs are new hires.

My OOS are so screwed up in my department so I just audit them and the majority of them aren't empty.


----------



## MxTarget (Jul 2, 2022)

We’re having shifts from 2am to 11:45p…going overnight without actually going overnight.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 2, 2022)

We can’t hire for overnights even if we were forced to.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 2, 2022)

They wanted to go overnight at my store, but every TL said no to being the one to do it.


----------



## Txstyleinboundga (Jul 3, 2022)

We've done the occasional overnight with just style inbound. However this week the entire inbound team will be doing overnights for at least the next week or so.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 3, 2022)

It's fairly common this time of year and during the weeks leading up to Black Friday/Christmas, just to handle all the freight. The DSD is typically the one who approves it.

I *wish* we could go back to an overnight process year round. Inbound could unload and push truck, leaving dayside DBOs to focus on 1:1s, zone, reshop, guest service, etc. Oh the good 'ol days!


----------



## aer1386 (Jul 3, 2022)

mathprofmatt said:


> It's fairly common this time of year and during the weeks leading up to Black Friday/Christmas, just to handle all the freight. The DSD is typically the one who approves it.
> 
> I *wish* we could go back to an overnight process year round. Inbound could unload and push truck, leaving dayside DBOs to focus on 1:1s, zone, reshop, guest service, etc. Oh the good 'ol days!


That was the idea, but they didn’t hire any extra help so both overnight and dayside are short staffed and no one get anything done. It’s a wicked disaster lol


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Jul 3, 2022)

Overnights work so much better at my store but corporate says no.  Oh well the shit show continues then.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 4, 2022)

I'd love to go to overnights, but my store's volume isn't big enough. It's amazing how much I can get done on a Sunday before the store gets busy. Plus I wouldn't have to fill in for an absent DBO and answer phone calls for outside my area where I usually don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## jenna (Jul 4, 2022)

mathprofmatt said:


> It's fairly common this time of year and during the weeks leading up to Black Friday/Christmas, just to handle all the freight. The DSD is typically the one who approves it.
> 
> I *wish* we could go back to an overnight process year round. *Inbound could unload and push truck*, leaving dayside DBOs to focus on 1:1s, zone, reshop, guest service, etc. Oh the good 'ol days!



Ah, yes, the good ol' days of finding shit mixed up and over stocked.
-
signed,
Former Instocks team member


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 6, 2022)

jenna said:


> Ah, yes, the good ol' days of finding shit mixed up and over stocked.
> -
> signed,
> Former Instocks team member


Hahaha. This is very true. However (at my store at least) modernization did nothing to fix this issue. Shit is still mixed up and overstocked.


----------



## jenna (Jul 6, 2022)

mathprofmatt said:


> Hahaha. This is very true. However (at my store at least) modernization did nothing to fix this issue. Shit is still mixed up and overstocked.


not in my area, it's not.


----------



## BabyHercules (Jul 7, 2022)

The store I worked at has an overnight team. The biggest problem they have is lack of communication. If you don’t let tell each team(morning,evening,closing,overnight) know their duties this can get hectic. I started as an overnight team member. As much work as we did it seemed like dayside never did much and we always seemed to clean up their work. But when I worked day side I realized how wrong I was. Because no one communicated and have different perspectives and approach’s it was an endless cycle of cleaning each other messes up.  Morning shift reversed what ever overnight did leaving their work undone to move to the next shift until we get right back to overnight. All I can say is give it some time because every one is adjusting.


----------



## NightRunner (Jul 28, 2022)

My store switched to overnight inbound about a year ago. I made the switch a few months later. As someone who saw how it was inconvenient for guests and TMs pushing product around them, it's been a major improvement for the dayside team. We are fully overnight, with shifts lasting from store close to open and we do everything in that time: truck unload, push, cleanup. Unfortunately for them, Specialty Sales does not have an overnight team (except for some style breakout), so tech, beauty, and style still have to do the majority of their work dayside.

Being able to push product by bowling it out in the aisles and throwing cardboard everywhere is SO much better for the process.

You can pry overnight out of my cold, dead hands. If my store got rid of overnight, I would leave and look for an overnight position elsewhere.

We're still tortured with the music, though. 😭


----------

